# Good source for LR4 Presets?



## donoreo (Apr 21, 2012)

Has anyone found a good source of LR4 presets yet?  I do not use them often, but sometimes I like to play with them.  I now I can get LR3 ones and convert them, but that process relies on knowing what the end result us supposed to look like and is a bit time consuming to do so.  At least any version of how to switch I have seen is.   

So we could compile a list.  Preferably free, I do not see any value in paying for presets.  I agree with point 5 here http://lightroomsolutions.com/artic...ould-tell-a-slightly-less-new-lightroom-user/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2012)

Great idea Don!


----------



## zeroseven (Oct 2, 2012)

......and?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2012)

And no one appears to have found any yet!


----------



## johngalt (Oct 8, 2012)

I have found a few free ones:

From Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips, Noise Removal

From Pretty Presets, Sharpen presets


Doug


----------



## lightroom101 (Nov 2, 2012)

I just created a new website called Lightroom 101 where I post a new free preset every week.  Any requests?


----------

